# Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?



## Testpilot (15. Sep. 2008)

Guten Abend,

die Teichplanung für das kommende Jahr ist voll im gange. 
Die ersten Skizzen sind fertig und der Kopf ist am routieren  

Nun bin ich auch wieder an einem meiner Lieblingsthemen angekommen, der Filtertechnik.... geplant ist ein Schwerkraftsystem.

Da ich leider wenig Platz für diesen übrig habe (160 x 140) gestalltet sich die Angelegenheit im ganzen nicht so einfach da ich einige Varianten habe bei denen die Inhalte der einzellnen Kammern stak von einander abweichen.

Folgende Varianten habe ich, zu den ich Eure Meinung mal dringend brauche.

1. 
4x PE-Tonne a 220 ltr., + 1x 120 ltr als Pumpenkammer
* wird eng, passt aber rechnerisch
2.
2x PE-Tonnen a 220 ltr. + 1x Kunststoff IBC 1000 ltr

3.
2x PE-Tonne a 220 ltr. + 1x Kunstsoff IBC 600 ltr + Siebfilter


Macht es Sinn, dermaßen unterschiedlich große Volumen zu verwenden oder sollte man nach Möglichkeit eine Grüße anstreben?


Wir Danken Euch!!

Claudia & Timo


----------



## jora (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Hallo Timo,

für welche Teichgröße ist der Filter denn geplant?


----------



## Testpilot (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Das Teichvolumen beträgt so zwischen 22 - 28tsd Liter.
Plus einen Pflanzenfilter von ca 3500 Liter.

Gruß

Claudia & Timo


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Hi Timo, 

in Deinem Profil steht aber doch nur 4500 liter ! 
Du planst also eine Vergrößerung ? 
Stell doch mal den gesamten Plan vor, vielleicht gibts da noch bessere Varianten als die drei genannten, 

Wenn ich auswählen müsste unter nur den dreien, dann Variante 3. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Testpilot (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Ja der heutige Teich soll geringfügig größer und vor allem tiefer werden mit abgetrentem Pflanzenfilter. Zudem ein Koiteich und nicht wie heute ein Gartenteich mit Koi  

Ich kann gerne eine Skizze einstellen wenns hilft.


----------



## Testpilot (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Skizze


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Ich würde da nen IBC versenken, Spaltsiebfilter rein, Pumpe rein, und von da direkt in den Pflanzenfilter, den würd ich unten mit nem Drainagerohr für die Rückspülung versehen, mit gebrochenem Blähton oder Lava füllen und mit Kies abdecken. 

Ganz easy 

Wolf


----------



## Testpilot (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

hmmm wie jetzt, nur den 1000ltr IBC?
Stehe gerade auf den Schlauch, wo soll da ein Drainagerohr hin?

EDIT

Ja jetzt hab auch ich es verstanden.
Den Pfanzenfilter wollten wir aber etwas höher bauen und einen Wasserüberlauf zum Hauptteich realisieren. Aber wenn ich so überlege ............


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Ja, so habe ich es auch vor um etwas mehr "Druck" in den Filter zu bringen. 
Lass die Hauptmenge nur über den Siebfilter und zurück in den Teich. 
Eine kleine Menge Wasser durch den Bodenfilter reicht. 
Unbedingt dran denken für Überläufe zu sorgen falls der Filter mal Dicht ist. Bodenfilter etwas höher ist gut, gibt mehr Druck, Wasser fliesst besser durch. 
Drainage unten in den Bodenfilter und am Ende nen KG Rohr hoch für Rückspülung. 

Wolf


----------



## Testpilot (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Hallo Wolf,

ich hatte eigentlich vor alles durch den Pflanzenfilter laufen zu lassen?!
Keine gute Idee?


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Moin, 

meiner Meinung nach keine gute Idee, weil es bei dem Filter auf die Verweildauer des Wassers im Filter ankommt. 
Du wirst so keine sehr Hohe Umwälzrate erzielen, weil der Filter solche Mengen Wasser gar nicht verarbeiten kann. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

hi timo


> Zudem ein Koiteich und nicht wie heute ein Gartenteich mit Koi


da gibt es schon unterschiede. der "typische koiteich hat steile wände, und geht am boden konisch zu den ba, was auch sinn macht. du solltest auch keine ecken haben, das bremst den kreislauf des wassers.
wenn du einen getennten pf hast ( habe ich auch ), für was ist dann die flachzone?
da ich ein meinem koiteich auch baden gehe, habe ich zwar auch eine kleine
erhöhung am rand (sitzfläche) damit man sich auch mal im wasser setzen kann, aber deine erscheint mir doch recht groß. 
meine empfehlung für deine filteranlage wäre:

pumpe min. 20000liter besser 30000liter
ultrasive, weil bei einer schwerkraftanlage ein normaler siebfilter nicht geht.
ibc, pf und uvc wäre sinnvoll. leckerlie, wie abschäumer ozon usw. kannst du dann immernoch nachsrüsten. 
ich würde nach dem ultrasive dann alles über bypässe laufen lassen, so hast du ne hohe umwälzrate ohne das dabei deine bio- oder pf überfordert wären.


----------



## Testpilot (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Hi,

@ Wolf

ok verstehe ich. Das werden wir berücksichtigen

@ Jürgen

ja der Flachwasserbereich war nur so eine Idee und wirklich flach ist der auch nicht da so ca 1 Meter tief.
Den hatte ich mir so als Standfläche für Seerosen gedacht, weil diese nicht in den Pflanzenfilter passen werden.

Wirklich rund kann ich den Teich nicht gestallten da wir einen Kompromiss bedingt aus geringer Fläche, Gartenbild und Vorgaben, bedingt durch die große Terrasse, eingehen müssen. 
Ich denke wie in der Skizze gezeigt, ist die größt mögliche Wassermenge möglich. Mehr gibt das Grundstück nicht her.

Viele Ecken hat der angedachte Teich nicht, finde ich zumindest. 
50% des Aussehens werden von der Terrasse vorgegeben.
Die Seitenwände werden wir so steil wie möglich, in Abhängigkeit von dem gegebenen Erdreich, gestallten. Alleine schon um auf genügend Tiefe zu kommen.
Gemauerte Wände kommen bedingt durch das Budget nicht in Frage!
Evtl. werden die Seitenwände Terrassenseitig mit Estrichbeton abgesichert um ein Abrutschen zu verhindern, da ist ne Menge bröseliger Kies :? 

Ultrasive, mir auch Recht!  
Was für ein Filtermedium würdet Ihr in den IBC setzen wenn dieser, wie von euch vorgeschlagen, alleine im System arbeiten würde?

Danke!!


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

hi


> Wirklich rund kann ich den Teich nicht gestallten da wir einen Kompromiss bedingt aus geringer Fläche, Gartenbild und Vorgaben, bedingt durch die große Terrasse, eingehen müssen.



nicht rund, nur die ecken abrunden, bringt ne menge. 



> Was für ein Filtermedium würdet Ihr in den IBC setzen wenn dieser, wie von euch vorgeschlagen, alleine im System arbeiten würde?



ich würde nur __ hel-x reinpacken , den ein- und auslauf gut positionieren
und gut ist es.


----------



## Testpilot (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Runde Ecken ist gut  

Nur __ hel-x hmmm, wie gesagt ich hätte auch noch Platz für die eine oder andere Tonne?!

EDIT
ich habe mal einige Bilder in mein Album gestellt damit man sich mal vor Augen halten kann was wir da überhaupt vorhaben .......

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=2122


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

hi


> Nur __ hel-x hmmm, wie gesagt ich hätte auch noch Platz für die eine oder andere Tonne?!



was sollen dir mehrere bringen?
es kommt nicht auf die menge an...schau da mal rein, da habe ich was dazu geschrieben....vielleicht kann es dir ja ein wenig helfen, zu verstehen, was ich meine. 
guckst du da https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18497


----------



## Testpilot (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Ok, gelesen und verstanden.

Sehr gute Vorfilterung + __ hel-x in einem 1000 ltr IBC
Das wäre natürlich toll!

Wo liegt denn jetzt der genaue Unterschied zwischen bewegtem und unbewegtem hel-x. !

Sollte man es eher bewegt oder unbewegt realisieren oder eine Kombination aus beidem?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Hi,


also ich bin mit 4 __ Hel-X bestückten Kammern bislang bestens zufrieden......


----------



## Testpilot (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Und was für ein Volumen hat der __ hel-x Filter bei dir?


----------



## Testpilot (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter mit unterschiedlich großen Kammern?*

Ich bin ja schon eine ganze Weile an diesem Thema Filterbau dran.
Habe mir vieles durchgelesen und angesehen und sogar dieses Jahr 
schon den Spaten in der Hand 

Und bin mir sicher das ich mir viele Gedanken zu unrecht mache aber
lieber einen Gedanken verschwenden als nasse Füsse bekommen also
frage ich lieber noch einmal.

Fakt, der Filter wird wie folgt aussehen.
Schwerkraftfilter
1 BA, 1 Skimmer, Vorfilterung über Bogensiebfilter, Biokammer 1000ltr __ Hel-X,
externe  Pumpenkammer

Frage(n):
Der Bogensiebfilter, wie groß muss der dimensioniert werden in hinblick auf die Wassermengen. 
Ich habe irgendwie bedenken, dass so ein Bogensieb die Wassermassen nicht 
packt wenn ich da mit einer 15.000-20.000 ltr Pumpe arbeite. Irrglaube??

Wie sieht es mit Bypässen aus? Sollte ich jeder Filterstufe einengönnen oder 
kann ich darauf verzichten?
Wenn ja, welche Durchmesser sollten diese aufweisen? Normale Zuleitung 
sollte ein 110er KG Rohr sein.

Biegensieb, selber bauen oder kaufen?

Danke

Timo


----------

